# .40 S&W



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone reload .40's? Just got going on these with Dillon 550b and first batch really impressed. Light load (155gr fmj, 5.5gr win. 231) but had good accuracy and no malfunctions. Not a hot load but puts holes in the paper and pings the steel. Anyone else have a good reliable load for this cal.?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Yeaper use 180gr JHP from Sierra at about 1000fps using Universal Clays. I send them downrange via H & K UPS Expert.


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

You shoot at PSC?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Row vs Wade said:


> You shoot at PSC?


 No sir Bayou Rifles down off 288 south of Hwy 6


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

6.5 gr Power pistol under 180 gr Speer GDHP ~950 fps
6.9 gr yields 1050 fps... work up carefully...


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Brewgod said:


> 6.5 gr Power pistol under 180 gr Speer GDHP ~950 fps


I take it you load your own carry ammo, can't quite convince my self to do that. For self-d I only carry factory ammo like the Horny TAPS. I trust my handloads but there would always be that "what if" carrying them. Now I will hunt with handloads, but mine and my families lives aren't worth the risk to me- IMHO, but to each their own.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Texas T said:


> No sir Bayou Rifles down off 288 south of Hwy 6


Where off of 288 is the Bayou Rifles range? Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

69RRVERT said:


> Where off of 288 is the Bayou Rifles range? Thanks - 69rrvert


 Easier to show the link, which also tells what we have there.

http://www.bayourifles.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=36&Itemid=54


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I just started reloading for my sub compact XD 40. First tries with blue dot were unimpressive- big groups. However my latest try with 155 gold dots and about 5.2 gr of American Select seated to oal of 1.12 literally gives one ragged hole off bags at 7 yards. Haven't shot it at longer ranges yet, nor have I chronographed it, but it sure puts the bullets in the same place.

THE JAMMER


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> I just started reloading for my sub compact XD 40. First tries with blue dot were unimpressive- big groups. However my latest try with 155 gold dots and about 5.2 gr of American Select seated to oal of 1.12 literally gives one ragged hole off bags at 7 yards. Haven't shot it at longer ranges yet, nor have I chronographed it, but it sure puts the bullets in the same place.
> 
> THE JAMMER


I would stay with the blue dot. I need all the excuses I can find.

I used blue dot under some 165 gr jhp's. I backed way off on the powder and it did fine.

Blue dot gave me pressure signs in 357 and 40 at the top of the chart. It is a weird bird among the powders.


----------

